# Unknown firewall?



## pitythefool26 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi, I'm trying to use StarCraft's Battle.net on port 8112. I have a TrendNET TEW-432BRP router. I have a Special AP entry set up for Battle.net for UDP and TCP connections. I have my Windows Firewall (XP SP2) turned off. I have AVG Free Edition Anti-Virus. When I attempt to login to Battle.net, there is a message saying that UDP connections aren't getting through port 8112. I have done all of the commercial port tests, and every single port is labeled "Secure," meaning nothing is being accessed, including things that I want to be accessed, such as Battle.net. Is there any way I can trace where the ports are being blocked or some sort of other fix for this problem?
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

If you don't have a software firewall going, then they must be being blocked at the router. I'd log back into the router and double check your settings.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Couple things.

1) Check the Port Forwarding entry in your router. Make sure you are forwarding port *6112* to your PC's internal IP address (go into the Command Prompt via Start -> Run -> type _cmd_ -> in the black window type _ipconfig_, and use the listed IP address. Take a look at these step-by-step visual instructions (courtesy of portforward.com).

2) Make sure you have a personal firewall on at all times, even if it is only Windows Firewall. While a router provides basic protection, Windows Firewall can provide greater security with relatively little fuss. Just make sure with Windows Firewall on that you add Starcraft to the "Exceptions" list (Start -> Control Panel -> classic view, Windows Firewall -> Exception tab).


----------



## pitythefool26 (Aug 8, 2007)

Previous to posting this thread, I had already used portforward.com's instructions on how to properly forward the ports specifically for StarCraft, specifically for my router. I went through the whole process for a static IP adress also, as this is usually required for online games. After all of this, I still got the message. I'll keep trying, though.


----------

